# 2004 F250 5.4L idle issue



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have a 2004 F250 with the 5.4L and have come across and idling issue. The truck is normally parked inside and runs perfect whenI start it. It has cooled off quite a bit here the past couple weeks and if i leave the truck outside for any amount of time when i start it it will idle up to roughly 2500 rpm and will not come down. When you shift to reverse or drive it drops to 1500 rpm but that is still much higher than it should be and I get the unpleasant bang from switching at such a high rpm. I am wondering if anyone has come across an issue like this as the check engine light is not on so I am at a dead end. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

Clean out the throttle body and the idle air control valve.
Check for vacuum leaks
Does the problem go away when it warms up?
Clean the mass air flow sensor and the intake air temp sensor with sensor cleaner.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

There are check out procedures in repair manuals for emission and induction parts. I would check the throttle position sensor's test values. The mass air next. Make sure the temp sensor is in range too. Make sure nothing mechanical is binding or sticking on the throttle system. The Idle Air Control just operates in a limited range. Most times it can't raise the idle very high. It tends to die and stay dead. Some times the fuel pressure regulator is bad. At idle pull off the vacuum line off, the idle should rise. If it does not it may be feeding too much pressure to the injectors.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

my 05 f250 was doing that, and my battery light was coming on ever so slightly. ended up replacing alternator and battery.


----------

